# Knicks after Snow?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> "Unless the Knicks are convinced that either Jamal Crawford or rookie Nate Robinson can handle the point guard responsibilities, there is a strong chance the Knicks will attempt to deal for a guard. Snow, now with Cleveland, is a player that the front office has discussed. Kenny Anderson worked out with the club several weeks ago but is currently not an option."
> 
> -New York Daily News


That's alot of point guards.

-Petey


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yea,..i dont know why they want him. i mean besides that larry brown use to coach him why else??


i've seen him play the last couple of seasons with the cavs (i was watching cause of lebron of course) and he's really garbage, a lot of turnovers, looseballs, ive even seen him get an 8 sec violation which is the stupidest mistake you could make...he should be thanking iverson and larry brown for that over-paying contract he got....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Knicks fans need to get ready to see what LB does. He is going to go get the players he feels comfortable with and play those guys. There is a reason why in Detroit Larry Brown played Darvin Ham over Darko Milicic lol.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

kamego said:


> Knicks fans need to get ready to see what LB does. He is going to go get the players he feels comfortable with and play those guys. There is a reason why in Detroit Larry Brown played Darvin Ham over Darko Milicic lol.



darko is a bum....he was just picked 2nd because pistons didnt need carmelo,..and he was young and tall......basically he was picked on potential, basketball GM'S should know by now thats not the smartest way to draft


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> darko is a bum....he was just picked 2nd because pistons didnt need carmelo,..and he was young and tall......basically he was picked on potential, basketball GM'S should know by now thats not the smartest way to draft


You can think whatever you want about Darko but I know for a fact he is better then Darvin Ham. I have had 2 years of watching LBs every move, he will do what I suggested.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

kamego said:


> You can think whatever you want about Darko but I know for a fact he is better then Darvin Ham. I have had 2 years of watching LBs every move, he will do what I suggested.



darko never put up big numbers even in europe......i mean your talking about a guy who broke his hand on a lazy dunk(that he missed by the way)....as i said he was picked 2nd because he was a 7 footer and 17 years old(potential).....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> darko never put up big numbers even in europe......i mean your talking about a guy who broke his hand on a lazy dunk(that he missed by the way)....as i said he was picked 2nd because he was a 7 footer and 17 years old(potential).....


He broke his hand when he was fouled not by any dunk. Don't make up any facts just to prove a point.

LB plays his players and he will trade/sign them if need be. Thats what I have been saying. Expect to see him go after his players. He tried to get Joe Dumars to tried for Snow to run the point for him while in Detroit too.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

kamego said:


> He broke his hand when he was fouled not by any dunk. Don't make up any facts just to prove a point.



WHAT?????............GOOGLE IT IF YOU DONT BELIEVE ME FOOL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Please don't turn this into a Darko session. Leave that on the Pistons board, I'm sure fellow Knick fans don't want to read about him either. 

As for Snow :blah: I don't want him here.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Please don't turn this into a Darko session. Leave that on the Pistons thread, I'm sure fellow Knick fans don't want to hear that either.
> 
> As for Snow :blah: I don't want him here.


Sorry about that I wasn't trying to turn it into that. I was just trying to show LB's love for his players over others. Which I think Snow would be a perfect fit under.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Please don't turn this into a Darko session. Leave that on the Pistons board, I'm sure fellow Knick fans don't want to read about him either.
> 
> As for Snow :blah: I don't want him here.




i didnt bring up darko....ah well ....i dont want snow either if you read my first post


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> Sorry about that I wasn't trying to turn it into that. I was just trying to show LB's love for his players over others. Which I think Snow would be a perfect fit under.


It's cool Kamego, but I don't like Snow he reminds me of Charlie Ward too much. Maybe I'm way off base, but I get what you saying about LB. He will try to control who he wants in his rotation and on his team.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Brown is on a power trip if you ask me. He does what he wants when he wants.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Kitty said:


> It's cool Kamego, but I don't like Snow he reminds me of Charlie Ward too much. Maybe I'm way off base, but I get what you saying about LB. He will control who he wants in his rotation and on his team.


I am not fan of Snow or Ward, though I did like Ward as a QB in college.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Lets see...

Marbury
Nate Robinson
Crawford
Penny
Houston
Queintin Richardson

We need another Guard because?????????????????? :banghead:


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Marbury
> Nate Robinson
> ...


You don't. haha.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Petey said:


> That's alot of point guards.
> 
> -Petey


I'll go with LB on this one:

_“I don’t think you can be successful unless you have a great point guard,” he said. “And we have one in Stephon. I look at what he did last year and I am very impressed -- and I think he can still get better. I know he has a desire to improve. Watching Jamal (Crawford), he has great potential to run a club as well. And the little kid (Nate Robinson) is a very exciting player. He has a chance to be pretty special. He certainly has a confidence about him that’s just amazing. So we are well-positioned there in my opinion.”_

I'm not convinced any of these guys mentioned are _great_ PGs, but I think under Brown they can be made serviceable, and it is simply not a position of greatest need for us right now.

I've been quite critical of Steph, here and elsewhere, but a lot of that was due to a sense that Isiah and Co. were pandering to him as a false franchise player and letting his ego and floor style dictate the direction of the team. However, I do believe under Brown he can be "Billipsed" into a more team oriented role by playing D, putting intangiables above the "glamor" stats of points and assists, giving up the ball earlier in the clock, and learning to play better off the ball. Ditto for Jamal and Nate. 

Not every good PG is a great PG, as witnessed by Avery Johnson, Derek Fisher, Ron Harper, Chauncey Billips etc. Right now we need to stop focusing on guards, period, and look for the players who will be real difference makers in the future.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

son of oakley said:


> I'll go with LB on this one:
> 
> _“I don’t think you can be successful unless you have a great point guard,” he said. “And we have one in Stephon. I look at what he did last year and I am very impressed -- and I think he can still get better. I know he has a desire to improve. Watching Jamal (Crawford), he has great potential to run a club as well. And the little kid (Nate Robinson) is a very exciting player. He has a chance to be pretty special. He certainly has a confidence about him that’s just amazing. So we are well-positioned there in my opinion.”_
> 
> ...


I do not agree with LB. You guys do not have a "great point guard". And considering the point guards in the league right now, I think you could classify Chauncey as a great point guard. Finals MVP says a lot about him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> I do not agree with LB. You guys do not have a "great point guard". And considering the point guards in the league right now, I think you could classify Chauncey as a great point guard. Finals MVP says a lot about him.


I agree to a point and then disagree, but I think you're missing the larger point. If anything, disagree with Larry that a great PG is essential, as evidenced by Fisher, Harper, Avery and Billips.

Yes, Chauncey showed up big in the finals but so has Derek Fisher, and he's not great. And Chauncey was far from great before LB. With great effort LB crafted him into what he is today, which is an _effective_ PG, a winning PG, but probably not a great one. 

I see no reason to think Billips was further along in his "greatness" upon _embarking_ with Brown than any of the Knicks PGs today. IOW, you're comparing them based upon their qualities now rather than where they might end up if all given the same attention and demands by Brown.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

son of oakley said:


> I agree to a point and then disagree, but I think you're missing the larger point. If anything, disagree with Larry that a great PG is essential, as evidenced by Fisher, Harper, Avery and Billips.
> 
> Yes, Chauncey showed up big in the finals but so has Derek Fisher, and he's not great. And Chauncey was far from great before LB. With great effort LB crafted him into what he is today, which is an _effective_ PG, a winning PG, but probably not a great one.
> 
> I see no reason to think Billips was further along in his "greatness" upon _embarking_ with Brown than any of the Knicks PGs today. IOW, you're comparing them based upon their qualities now rather than where they might end up if all given the same attention and demands by Brown.


Ok ok. Here is where I am coming from.

Yes, both Fisher and Billups have been good in the playoffs. But Billups has a Finals MVP under his belt where Fisher is mostly a role player that steps up in most big situations.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> Ok ok. Here is where I am coming from.
> 
> Yes, both Fisher and Billups have been good in the playoffs. But Billups has a Finals MVP under his belt where Fisher is mostly a role player that steps up in most big situations.


That's fine, and I like Billips too. But just understand, before Detroit he had a lackluster past on 4 prior teams with a career average of around 10 PPG and 3.5 APG, and he was considered a poor shot selection chucker. 

That he became as good as he did in Detroit only bodes well for our guys.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

casebeck22 said:


> I do not agree with LB. You guys do not have a "great point guard". And considering the point guards in the league right now, I think you could classify Chauncey as a great point guard. Finals MVP says a lot about him.


If you think Chauncy could be classified as great,then YES we do have a phenomenol point guard..

Steph's major problem is his D and mouth.Everything else is subjective BULL Shirt,and stylistic preferences...

If you feel differently,present a good case why you dont think hes a top 5 PG...

After looking at Stephs numbers,I am willing to give him a pass under Coach Brown until he blows it


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

truth said:


> If you think Chauncy could be classified as great,then YES we do have a phenomenol point guard..
> 
> Steph's major problem is his D and mouth.Everything else is subjective BULL Shirt,and stylistic preferences...
> 
> ...


Ask and you shall receive, here is my case.

1. Allen Iverson
2. Steve Nash
3. Chauncey Billups
4. Jason Kidd
5. Baron Davis

Stephon, all though very good - Is not a top 5 point guard in the NBA.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

casebeck22 said:


> Ask and you shall receive, here is my case.
> 
> 1. Allen Iverson
> 2. Steve Nash
> ...


You are off your rocker if you think AI is the best point guard in the blasted league. I'm done...I can't even look at the rest of that list.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> You are off your rocker if you think AI is the best point guard in the blasted league. I'm done...I can't even look at the rest of that list.


I was just listing them, not in any special order. That is not the point anyways. Those 5 are better than Stephon in my opinion. Like I said, no special order.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Steph is a great SG......


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

kamego said:


> Steph is a great SG......


haha. I get it. Funny.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> Steph is a great SG......


I missed the joke.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Kitty said:


> I missed the joke.


It wasn't ment to be a joke. I would rate him higher as a SG then PG, just as I would with Steve Franchise. So he wouldn't be in my top few PG's.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how is marbury like francis? francis takes like 22 shots a game, marbury takes 15, and averages more dimes.

generalizations suck. just cause he can score doesnt mean you shove him to the two...matter a fact...moving iverson to the point gave him the best numbers hes had in years...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> how is marbury like francis? francis takes like 22 shots a game, marbury takes 15, and averages more dimes.
> 
> generalizations suck. just cause he can score doesnt mean you shove him to the two...matter a fact...moving iverson to the point gave him the best numbers hes had in years...


Marbury shots per game for his career 17.02
Francis shots per game for his career 15.78

What were you saying now?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> It wasn't ment to be a joke. I would rate him higher as a SG then PG, just as I would with Steve Franchise. So he wouldn't be in my top few PG's.


Until he plays the SG position, which will probably be this year, I would not consider him to be one. Marbs=Only player that averages 20-10 since the Big O. Sounds like a point guard to me. Like I said before, I think the fact that you said he is a top SG was a joke to begin with.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Until he plays the SG position, which will probably be this year, I would not consider him to be one. Marbs=Only player that averages 20-10 since the Big O. Sounds like a point guard to me. Like I said before, I think the fact that you said he is a top SG was a joke to begin with.


He has the mental make up of a SG, thus I consider to be a SG that is only trying to play PG. He has a very high basketball IQ and does a fine job running a team but that does not mean he wouldn't be better off playing PG over SG. He's talents lead me to believe has been at the wrong postion all along. You don't have to argee but this is what I think to be true.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

kamego said:


> He has the mental make up of a SG, thus I consider to be a SG that is only trying to play PG. He has a very high basketball IQ and does a fine job running a team but that does not mean he wouldn't be better off playing PG over SG. He's talents lead me to believe has been at the wrong postion all along. You don't have to argee but this is what I think to be true.


I agree, SG mentality. Thus, SG.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

To be honest with you we're over the cap by a LOT anyway so I do not care about Snow's contract. My only objections with us getting him are as follows.


1. I assume we would have to give SOMETHING of value to at least make it work capwise UNLESS WE JUST TRADE MO TAYLOR


2. Larry Brown- He loves veterans and will surely give snow more time than nate. I am sure Isiah does not want it and I and MOST of my fellow knick fans dont want snow getting more time than nate either AT LEAST I DONT THINK THEY DONT


----------

